

How Instagram and Twitter hid the hash tag #CaitlynJenner during the ESPYs - notsony
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3165802/How-Instagram-Twitter-HID-hash-tag-CaitlynJenner-ESPYs-slew-violently-aggressive-tweets.html

======
notsony
How Orwellian to have "safety employees".

Only fair to hear it straight from the horse's mouth:

[http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/04/16/t...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2015/04/16/twitter-
executive-heres-how-were-trying-to-stop-abuse-while-preserving-free-speech/)

